# Hue:Turquatic



## ilovedisneyland (May 31, 2005)

is amazing! anyone else agree?


----------



## chocula (Jun 2, 2005)

I really liked it alot, but ended up buying Violetrix


----------



## MACattack (Aug 4, 2005)

Holy sweet mother of God. Never in a million years did I think I would buy a MAC fragrance, since I hate vanilla-based perfumes. But... Turquatic is awesome! It smelled nothing like I would have expected...just good!


----------



## Cedar (Aug 26, 2005)

I keep wanting to like it, but I don't.  It's got some kind of floral undertone or something that comes through really strong.  I have the same problem with C-Squeeze, too, with something sharp under the citrus.  It's great in the bottle and I'd recommend it to people who are looking for a lighter marine scent, but it's not for me.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 30, 2005)

I am gonna get the perfume for sure.


----------



## Guccii (Sep 6, 2005)

I have it and love it! I always get so many compliments on it! Has anyone tried the new pink MAC fragrance (not sure of the name) It smells Sooooo good!!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 6, 2005)

I loved the violetrix even more, but the new scents are better than the older ones IMO


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

I loved MV1  mmmmmmmm..but this one makes me drool


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 8, 2005)

I love the "freshness" of Turquatic!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 3, 2007)

When I wore turquatic to work everyone asked me what i had on and then my boss went out and bought it too!


----------

